
The History of Flickr (audio) - bootload
http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail1755.html
======
bootload
The history of flickr (51m 23.3Mb, 2007DEC02) told by flickr co-founder
'Caterina Fake'. Worth listening to because a) it's funny, b) explains
development details how flickr grew from gne to a photo sharing site.

